# America: a broke, socialist hell hole in less than 3 years.



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

For the past 5 years, politicians and the Fed have been babbling on about a "summer of economic recovery" and healthy "green shoots".

They are lying. There is no economic recovery coming down this line in the next 10 years. There is just too much poison in the ground, for anything healthy to grow. One of the biggest economy killers is of course Obamacare. It is hands down the worst piece of legislation ever written. It is illegal, immoral and indefensible. It's entire purpose is to fully transform America into a socialist hell hole, ruled by an elite group of psychopath bankers and politicians. This is a tiny glimpse of our near future. From Zero Hedge researchers/contributors (and I added a few comments, of course!).

Page 22: Mandates that the Govt will audit books of all employers that self-insure!

Page 30 Sec 123: THERE WILL BE A GOVT COMMITTEE that decides what treatments/benefits you get.

Page 29 lines 4-16: YOUR HEALTH CARE IS RATIONED!!!

Page 42: The Health Choices Commissioner will choose your HC benefits for you. You have no choice!

Page 50 Section 152: Health care will be provided to ALL non-US citizens, illegal or otherwise. You will pay for it.

Page 58: Govt will have real-time access to individuals' finances & a 'National ID Health card' will be issued! (Driver's License, Social Security Number, Birth Certificate, Bank Routing Numbers, and National ID Health Card on file... so we can determine your value and assign your level of care.)

Page 59 lines 21-24: Govt will have direct access to your bank accounts for elective funds transfer. (Remove your money from banks now. Only the bank makes money off of your deposits. ZIRP makes sure you'll never make any interest gains.)

Page 65 Sec 164: Is a payoff subsidized plan for retirees and their families in unions & community organizations: (ACORN). And you'll pay for them.

Page 84 Sec 203: Govt mandates ALL benefit packages for private HC plans in the 'Exchange.' No options but government controlled options.

Page 85 Line 7: Specifications of Benefit Levels for Plans -- The Govt will ration your health care!

Page 91 Lines 4-7: Govt mandates linguistic appropriate services. (Translation: illegal aliens.) They can't even speak English, but you will pay for them (and their translator).

Page 95 Lines 8-18: The Govt will use groups (i.e. ACORN & Americorps to sign up individuals for Govt HC plan. And we know those guys aren't biased and willing to lie.

Page 85 Line 7: Specifications of Benefit Levels for Plans. (AARP members - your health care WILL be rationed!)

Page 102 Lines 12-18: Medicaid eligible individuals will be automatically enrolled in Medicaid. (No choice.)

Page 124 lines 24-25: No company can sue GOVT on price fixing. No "judicial review" against Govt monopoly.

Page 127 Lines 1-16: Doctors/ American Medical Association - The Govt will tell YOU what salary you can make.

Page 145 Line 15-17: An Employer MUST auto-enroll employees into public option plan. (NO choice!)

Page 126 Lines 22-25: Employers MUST pay for HC for part-time employees AND their families. (How many people will be fired when employers will be forced to reduce its work force, benefits, and wages/salaries to cover such an enormous expense.)

Page 149 Lines 16-24: ANY Employer with payroll 401k & above who does not provide public option will pay 8% tax on all payroll! How many businesses in today's economy can survive an additional 8% tax? (Taxed to death)

Page 150 Lines 9-13: A business with payroll between $251K & $401K who doesn't provide public option will pay 2-6% tax on all payroll.

Page 167 Lines 18-23: ANY individual who doesn't have acceptable HC according to Govt will be taxed 2.5% of income.

Page 170 Lines 1-3: Any NONRESIDENT Alien is exempt from individual taxes. (Americans will pay.)

Page 195: Officers & employees of the GOVT HC Administration will have access to ALL Americans' finances and personal records. (You are property.)

Page 203 Line 14-15: "The tax imposed under this section shall not be treated as tax." (Yes, it really says that! So when someone says "It's not a tax" tell them the law says it IS a tax and the law says they are permitted/required to lie about it, and call it a fee.)

Page 239 Line 14-24l: Govt will reduce physician services for Medicaid Seniors. (More rationing)

Page 241 Line 6-8: Doctors, it doesn't matter what specialty you have trained yourself in - you will all be paid the same! (Just TRY to tell me that's not Socialism!)

Page 253 Line 10-18: The Govt sets the value of a doctor's time, profession, judgment, etc. (Literally-- the value of humans.)

Page 265 Sec 1131: The Govt mandates and controls productivity for "private" HC industries.

Page 268 Sec 1141: The Federal Govt regulates the rental and purchase of power driven wheelchairs. (Seriously)

Page 272 Sec. 1145: TREATMENT IN CERTAIN CANCER HOSPITALS and cancer patients - will be subject to rationing.

Page 280 Sec 1151: The Govt will penalize hospitals for whatever the Govt deems preventable. (Hospitals will be punished for re-admissions. It will become in the hospital's best interests to let you die from your condition rather than treat you again for it.)

Page 298 Lines 9-11: Doctors, if you treat a patient during initial admission that results in a re-admission -- the Govt will penalize you.

Page 317 Lines 13-20: PROHIBITION on ownership/investment. (The Govt tells doctors what and how much they can own! Communism.)

Page 317-318 lines 21-25, 1-3: PROHIBITION on expansion. (The Govt is mandating that hospitals cannot expand.)

Page 321 Lines 2-13: Hospitals have the opportunity to apply for exception BUT community input is required. (Bribes will have to be paid to groups like ACORN and local politicians.  But they will be using your money so I'm sure they will be generous.)

Page 335 Lines 16-25 Pg 336-339: The Govt mandates establishment of "outcome-based measures". (even more rationing)

Page 341 Lines 3-9: The Govt has authority to disqualify Medicare Advance Plans, HMOs, etc. (Forcing people into the Govt plan)

Page 354 Sec 1177: The Govt will RESTRICT enrollment of 'special needs people'. Unbelievable!

Page 379 Sec 1191: The Govt creates more bureaucracy via a "Tele-Health Advisory Committee." (Health care by telephone call center. For persistent low grade fevers, press 1... )

Page 425 Lines 4-12: The Govt mandates "Advance-Care Planning Consult." (Senior citizens end-of-life patients.)

Page 425 Lines 17-19: The Govt will instruct and consult regarding living wills, durable powers of attorney, etc. (And it's mandatory! More communism.)

Page 425 Lines 22-25, 426 Lines 1-3: The Govt provides an "approved" list of end-of-life resources; guiding you in death. (Also called 'assisted suicide.')(Sounds like Soylent Green to me.)

Page 427 Lines 15-24: The Govt mandates a program for orders on "end-of-life." (The Govt decides how your life ends!)

Page 429 Lines 1-9: An "advanced-care planning consultant" will be used frequently as a patient's health deteriorates. (To make sure the deed is done. No acts of compassion allowed.)

Page 429 Lines 10-12: An "advanced care consultation" may include an ORDER for end-of-life plans. (AN ORDER TO DIE FROM THE GOVERNMENT)

Page 429 Lines 13-25: The GOVT will specify which doctors can write an end-of-life order. (I wouldn't want to stand before God after getting paid for THAT job!)

Page 430 Lines 11-15: The Govt will decide what level of treatment you will have at end-of-life! (Again -- no choice!)

Page 469: Community-Based Home Medical Services = Non-Profit Organizations. (ACORN Medical Services)

Page 489 Sec 1308: The Govt will cover marriage and family therapy. (Which means Govt will insert itself into your marriage.)

Page 494-498: Govt will cover Mental Health Services including defining, creating, and rationing those services. (Go to counseling? See a therapist? Lose your right to own a firearm.)

*I realize this is a long, depressing, infuriating post and I apologize for that. But one of the hard things about being prepared is knowing what we are facing. I do still pray for a recovery, and reforms, and a return to conservative values! But I am learning to care for myself as quickly as I am able. *


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

As infuriating as the OP is, I already knew this. I hope everyone reads it and takes it to heart.
At the very least, the conservatives in the House (notice I didn't say Rebubs) need to refuse to authorize any funds to further this abomination.
Do you think they have the *Guts* to do it? I don't.

Looks like there will be many more expats living outside the control of what was once the United States of America.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The economy is not recovering.
It is treading water and barely staying afloat.

Whatever else you hear/read is smoke and mirrors designed to make you believe all is well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Dear Leader has a plan.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

I may be just over thinking or have my tinfoil hat to tight but whats everyone opinion on this theory?:for the longest time i've been afraid of the chain grocery store discount cards for buying certain things. and reason why was when the gov took over health care ( and lets just go ahead and admit we all knew since the clinton days it was gonna happen) you go to the dr with liver disease need a new liver.gov guy does research, well looks liek you've been buying a case of beer every week for last few years, your high risk we cant give you a new kidney/liver, or you have some cancer: you've been buying cigarettes this is self inflicted your poicy doesnt cover self inflicted. they can also get this same info from using your debit/credit card. their options could actually be endless, so say a guy been retired for maybe 3 years goes to dr with something like skin cancer.worked outdoors all his life.could be considered self inflicted(i know you military guys have seen someone get an article 15 for a broken arm over the weekend)no one breaks their arm on purpose!no one gets anyform of cancer on purpose, but the government is notorious for extremes.so for any number of reasons they could not allow coverage,and say the guy that retired 3 years ago with the problem(he isnt a working tax payer anymore) will he get treatment? would be up to the person that reviews his policy? crazy right?


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Here is hoping that the glimpse into Government heath care like that of the VA will wake some fool people up to realizing that the system we had was way more controllable and better.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Here is hoping that the glimpse into Government heath care like that of the VA will wake some fool people up to realizing that the system we had was way more controllable and better.


I hate to break it to you but we ain't coming back from this. Stick a fork in it, the republic is done. We might have a chance if enough people stood side by side ready for an armed revolution (without actually getting into it). But that is not going to happen. Rather, what will happen is a few guys will go off half-cocked and kill some people, rather than standing together and staring down the government. Then the government will take us apart piecemeal, just like they did with modern sporting rifles in the 90's after Oklahoma City. Only this time it will be much worse.

It's all over but the shouting.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Want to know what is awaiting us? Look no further than the mess at the VA. Anyone with half a brain knew from day 1 that rationing would occur. You can't dump millions of new patients into the system with no increase in capacity without rationing.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> Here is hoping that the glimpse into Government heath care like that of the VA will wake some fool people up to realizing that the system we had was way more controllable and better.


Too late. There are too many leeches. Those paying will never be able to overcome them at the ballot box.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Dear Leader has a plan.


Yes, he has a plan.
Unfortunately I have no desire to find out what the living conditions were in 1960's East Germany.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A dire future indeed...

It may be better to fight and die than to live like this.

Sir Winston had such a way with words:
_"If you will not fight for right when you can easily win without blood shed; if you will not fight when your victory is sure and not too costly; you may come to the moment when you will have to fight with all the odds against you and only a precarious chance of survival. There may even be a worse case. You may have to fight when there is no hope of victory, because it is better to perish than to live as slaves."_


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The fiasco at the VA is the future of medicine in the US. Make no mistake, single payer/ socialized medicine is on the way. Once that happens they will have you. They will control your retirement, they will control your health care. They will control YOU! What they cant do with legislation they will do with administration. Try this on. Since we (the benevolent federal government)pay for your health care we feel that you should not smoke, eat big macs, drink sodas, stay up late(unless you are working to pay us taxs),ride motorcycles, OR OWN GUNS! There will be a list of unapproved behaviors that they will try to control. It's coming boys and girls.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Our Forefathers would have been shooting by now.
Oh, how soft we, as a nation, have gotten.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our Forefathers would have been shooting by now.
> Oh, how soft we, as a nation, have gotten.


Very true. If we put those same actions in place today we face the Media making us into domestic terrorist and the story tellers turning the public against us. I will go down fighting and will be made into something I wasn't. The one advantage our forefathers had was they didn't have a 24/7 media machine spoonfeeding the zombies.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Our Forefathers would have been shooting by now.
> Oh, how soft we, as a nation, have gotten.


If the founding fathers could be awakened, they would grab weapons and shoot in all directions. Not only at those who stole the republic, but at those who did nothing to take it back.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

tango said:


> The economy is not recovering.
> It is treading water and barely staying afloat.
> 
> Whatever else you hear/read is smoke and mirrors designed to make you believe all is well.


The economy isn't even treading water. Meat prices are the highest they've ever been in the 40 years since I left school. every vacancy has between 15 and 20 applicant's for a job that pays less than what you get on welfare. Folks are walking away from homes they've bought and lived in for years cause they cant make the payments. And we're now going to shut down coal fired plants so we get greener.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I say it's treading water only because the Govt. is printing money to keep it afloat.

We are circling the drain for sure.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

tango said:


> I say it's treading water only because the Govt. is printing money to keep it afloat.
> 
> We are circling the drain for sure.


The more we print, the higher inflation goes.
The higher inflation goes, the more stagnant we become.
The more stagnant we become, the more money we print...


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

When you are 17.5 trillion dollars in debt with zero hope of paying it down, there are only 2 real options. Default, making your cash _absolutely_ worthless. Or inflate your debt away, by making your cash _mostly_ worthless.

Like Kauboy and Tango and others have said here, they will never stop printing. They are already lying about the amount they print and lying about tapering. But they can never stop.

Want to see something neat. (And by neat, I mean way out past insanity.)

U.S. National Debt Clock : Real Time

You read that right, 129,424,718,000,000 dollars in unfunded liabilities. If you are a taxpayer, your share of that debt is 1 million dollars and some change. And when Obamacare fully kicks in, we can pop up a bag of popcorn and watch the "unsinkable" American Titanic slip down into one icy, black sea of debt.

Oh! And on a more personal note YOUR savings which are currently being eaten away by the endless printing and ZIRP (zero percent interst policy) will soon be enjoying NIRP! That's right! Negative percent interest rates, where WE pay bankers to hold and use our deposits, may be coming to a bank near you!

NIRP Has Arrived: Europe Officially Enters The "Monetary Twilight Zone" | Zero Hedge

And if you know people that are having a hard time understanding how the United States of America went from being a great and noble ideal, to a flaming bag of poo, have them watch this 7 minute video. It shows exactly who's to blame.






Whew! OK, ya'll don't let me forget I need to find a nice place to purchase extra wicks for oil lamps, and I'd like to get a dozen of those little water filters soon. Are they Sawyer's? I think they came in a 3 or a 4 pack.


----------

